# Another pesky food question



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I tried Lulu on commercial raw food, and she just would not eat it. I gave up (I know that is disappointing to those who feed raw). I am feeding her canned Merrick which is a 5 star dog food on Dogfoodadvisor but none with chicken or rice because I don't know which one of those was making Lulu itch. Now for my question--when I was feeding Lulu my homemade chicken, rice, green beans, and carrots, she gained some weight. According to the calculator for her 5lbs 10ozs she should be eating around 180cal. a day. Depending on which canned food I feed her, they are around 1000-1100kcal per can and she should eat 1/2 can a day. She is losing weight. Am I not feeding her enough? Wouldn't that be between 500-550 cal. a day, and like I said she should be around 180 a day. Whay is she losing weight? I might not understand the calories on the can. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Feed to body condition. If she is looking lean, then feed more. If she's looking chubby, feed less. The suggestions on the can/bag are just that... suggestions.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, Tracy. While she seems to be losing weight I decided to put plenty down at her two feeding times a day and let her eat as much as she wants. When she finishes I pick it up and cover and put in a plastic bag until next feeding and add a little if needed. Basically just make sure she gets her fill unless she starts gaining weight. The only the I can figure is the higher protein-less fat less carb of can food is making the difference.


----------

